# waiting time



## kitz (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi All I want to hatch some chicks. My question is i have mixed flock of chickens and 3 of them are roosters. how long do i have to wait to make sure i get the same breed after seperating the roo and hen


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Dec 9, 2012)

I believe the sperm can survive within the hen for up to 1 week.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

kitz said:


> Hi All I want to hatch some chicks. My question is i have mixed flock of chickens and 3 of them are roosters. how long do i have to wait to make sure i get the same breed after seperating the roo and hen


I move mine into breed pens at least 2 weeks before I intend to hatch eggs.....i have had hens that were NOT with a rooster for 14 days still lay fertile eggs so if you can wait 3 weeks all the better!!!


----------

